# Need drivers for BisonCam



## netas666 (Jan 3, 2010)

Heya,

I don't know a lot about PC's and so on, just im missing my camera driver.
I've bought my laptop from MDG and camera worked. I've lost my driver CD. Reisntalled windows from windows Vista to windows 7. And now i can't find drivers anywhere. Idk what info needs for you to help me.

Driver key: {6bdd1fc6-810f-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}\0000
Hard ids: USB\VID_0402&PID_5602&REV_0100
USB\VID_0402&PID_5602

laptop is DTR S (i think, its written on back of laptop)
System model: MS-1715B ( written on back) but laptop says MS-1037 or smth.
Please help me with dat, installed some drivers i found BUT now camera shows me black screen..


----------



## mtech72 (Jan 3, 2010)

go here

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-67996.html

look part way down page, you will see file link and below if you will see 65dt11ww.exe

click it download the driver and run the file you downloaded, this should enable the cam ok......


----------



## netas666 (Jan 3, 2010)

Installed this one but camera still shows black scree, i had Bison icon on my desctop before, now i dont, maybe need download some program?


----------



## netas666 (Jan 3, 2010)

Man THNX A LOT!!!!
Love ya!!!!

:wave:


----------



## kill3r_d4nk (Feb 7, 2010)

netas666 said:


> Installed this one but camera still shows black scree, i had Bison icon on my desctop before, now i dont, maybe need download some program?


I'm having the same problem, how can I fix it? :upset:


----------

